
Let a thousand Mules bloom - raghus
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/12/17/let-a-thousand-mules-bloom
======
rms
I like the sentiment of the article. Disruption is good for our society, but
at this point I'm not sure anything is going to be enough to save us from
ourselves, short of a technological elimination of energy scarcity.

